# smdb_do_qfsinfo: not an allowed info level



## s5e (Nov 8, 2018)

I got that error every time when I connect to samba share from Debian. I have minimal smb4.conf:


```
[global]
        workgroup = WORKGROUP
        server string = Samba Server
        log level = 2
        log file = /var/log/samba4/log.%m

[Motion]
        comment = Video files
        path = /home/user/motion
        public = no
        writeable = yes
        directory mask = 0775
        create mask = 0775
```

What that means?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2018)

What version of Samba on what version of FreeBSD?


----------



## s5e (Nov 9, 2018)

```
% samba -V
Version 4.8.5
```


----------

